# Su users. Reprise



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2005)

Since my previous thread got a bit off topic, which is turning out to be quite fun, I thought I'd start a new one for this. Here is an overview of the SketchUp model showing how I placed the "lights" and the second is a slightly revised version of the render.

I drew legs below the free standing lights to give you an idea of where they are relative to the wall. The left light is also tilted down a wee bit. The veiw is set for a wide angle lens which does create a bit of distortion.


----------



## sxlalan (26 Oct 2005)

Thanks for this Dave. If ever you feel like writing a start to finish tutorial on this, I for on would be very interested! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Alan


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2005)

Alan, I'm a long way from being an expert on this rendering stuff but when I get a little time, I'll see if I can whip something up.


----------



## sxlalan (26 Oct 2005)

Cheers Dave, much appreciated


----------



## Scott (26 Oct 2005)

Dave R":idw1qj20 said:


> when I get a little time, I'll see if I can whip something up.



Good man!


----------



## superunknown (26 Oct 2005)

sxlalan":pz1lvjfe said:


> Thanks for this Dave. If ever you feel like writing a start to finish tutorial on this, I for on would be very interested! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alan



Me too 

You have inspired me, I have Sketch up installed today and ready to go


----------



## Nailer (26 Oct 2005)

Me three please........had it a while now and still can't get the hang of it #-o


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2005)

Wow, I'm flattered. 

Do you want a tutorial on using SkecthUp or doing the rendering in Kerkythea?


----------



## superunknown (26 Oct 2005)

Both 

For me Sketchup would be a good start. As I said I'm new to it today.

I think there are some video tutorials on the website?, but it would be great to be able to ask questions a clarify things for a tutorial written by somebody who can answer. 

Thank you


Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2005)

Steve, I'll work on a tutorial for SU. Is there anything in particular that you want me to cover?


----------



## Shady (27 Oct 2005)

Dave, to be boring, the 'importing' of the renderer's lights is the bit I'd welcome a walk through of: it's the one thing missing in sketchup... Great thread to have started.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Oct 2005)

Shady, thanks.I'm just drinking a quick cup of coffee before I head to work. If it is quiet today, I'll work on the lights in SU to Kerkythea. 

Does anyone need more basic SketchUp stuff?

I'm sorry for the delay in this stuff. I got up as early as I could. Maybe the Earth could have just one time zone. If that happened, I could sleep until almost noon! 

Edited to correct Shady's name (see what starting before the coffee has started work does?  ) and to add that SU issued a new maintenance release of SketchUp last night while most of you folks should have been snoring. Click on this link to take you to the page where you can download it. http://www.sketchup.com/?section=support


----------



## sxlalan (27 Oct 2005)

Hi Dave

The basic stuff would be great for me. How to do the dovetails you mention etc sort of thing.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Oct 2005)

Hurrah!!!!!!! Layers and Materials roll up! I can see my model now! Wonderful!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2005)

Thanks Dave

Steve - did you have to download the US version? it looks like the release for Europe is of an earlier prog.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Oct 2005)

Alright Alan, dovetails it is.

In the meantime, go to the Help menu and open the Quick Reference and print it out.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Oct 2005)

Tim - Yes.


----------

